# Anyone used candy as ammo?



## lredii (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought it was a good idea. I could buy cheap jelly beans not the expensive brand and use those. I was thinking peanut m&m but it would melt in the summer. Do hard candies melt during summer days? And I will do the unhealthy people a favor by shooting there candies. Lol.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Gobstoppers is the popular choice for the candy shooters... jelly beans just don't sem symetrical enough, but I am sure will do fine for light plinking.

LGD


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

jelly beans work surprisingly well,

so long as theres not much wind and you're only shooting short distances.

they're basically the best form of candy i've tried, but i have yet to try gobstoppers coz i haven't seen them for cheap anywhere yet.


----------



## lredii (Feb 19, 2013)

Gobstoppers sounds like a good choice.


----------



## lredii (Feb 19, 2013)

Gobstoppers can explode in heat.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I tried Gobstoppers last summer. The Oklahoma summer humidity caused them to get wet and slippery. Residue remained on the leather pouch, and had to be cleaned off (you might lick it off). When slippery, the release was sometimes uneven and the trajectory was crazy. I tried storing them in the freezer, and that seemed to help a bit but for only a short while.

Your climate may make a difference. Keeping the grandkids from eating them is a problem.

Yes, sometimes they would shatter right out of the pouch.


----------



## lredii (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe two bags one with ice a bigger bag than the one with gobstoppers. Sounds good.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lredii said:


> Gobstoppers can explode in heat.


only in extreme heat, like the microwave (where they get heated from inside) i saw this on mythbusters, and it is definitely not to be tried at home as it could leave you with scalding hot sugary syrup on your hands or face.


----------



## lredii (Feb 19, 2013)

It happened to a girl from the sunlight. It exploded in her mouth.


----------



## Waterbar (Jan 8, 2013)

I used some of my kid's valentine candy (sixlets) just messing around in the house the other day. I also shot a few off the front porch but they are so light that they veered off course pretty quickly..lol.

I am going to have to give the gobstoppers a try sometime, I totally forgot about them until I read this thread.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

jakerock is the one to talk to about candy as ammo, ive used m&m peanuts, almonds, jawbreakers, skittles, hard candy, jelly beans, raisinettes , a lot to mention. halloween is the best time for candy ammo .


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I tried, but she wouldn't get in the cannon!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have used small gumballs. However the problem i have found is that they are not all THAT cheap. There is cheaper ammo out there. That being said it is pretty biodegradable.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Gobstoppers for sure. Nice size, a little over 1/2". Easy to see in flight. Make a splash of color on impact. Biodegradable. Only one cent each. Tasty.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lredii said:


> It happened to a girl from the sunlight. It exploded in her mouth.


seriously?? you know her personally? i have a very tough time believing that frankly. to quote the wise old Charles: "just color me skeptical"


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Lemonheads and lemon drops work fine. Imperial mints work, but hard to find. Good thing with candy ammo is it can be used as a snack.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> lredii said:
> 
> 
> > It happened to a girl from the sunlight. It exploded in her mouth.
> ...


Made me think of Pop Rocks, the exploding candy that my kids used to like. What if they were the size of Gobstoppers? ;-)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

CAS said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > lredii said:
> ...


 it would blow your head off ! issedoff:


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

So far, I mostly used gobstopper indoors. Makes good dents in alum soda pop cans. You still got to practice safety ... gobstoppers can do some nice ricocheting. Will eventually crumble break with repetitive reuse of GS ammo, and will instantly disintegrate against hard concrete & similar, leaving nice biodegradable mark . If you use outdoors like in city urban environment or local park and if you happen to be questioned by inquisitive police, 'gobstopper ammo' (a food product) can possibly be less incriminating and also, having a mini style SS (like a PFS) in your possession, has a less intimidating appearance :naughty:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

How about a can of Garbonzo beans or Chick peas? Let em dry and have at it! Light but for short range-why not? :king:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Flatband said:


> How about a can of Garbonzo beans or Chick peas? Let em dry and have at it! Light but for short range-why not? :king:


I buy dry garbanzos/chickpeas by the pound in the "ethnic" section. They do not fly accurately over long distances but
they move with speed and will easily punch through both sides of a pop can. I send them with new shooters to friends and family
who have never used a slingshot. I figure they won't do too much damage because of their small mass, but you be the judge.




Pardon my humor.


----------



## lredii (Feb 19, 2013)

The girl was on the news and they sued a candy company for medical damage and for a lot of pain.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lredii said:


> The girl was on the news and they sued a candy company for medical damage and for a lot of pain.


ouch poor kid! i hope she had a fast and full recovery.

maybe willy wonka should rename em: GobPoppers!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...despite my childhood & adolescents being spent with slingshots & various confections on rotating shifts through my hands, the thought of marrying them in that most convenient of unions never crossed my ADHD riddled mind until I discovered this fine forum. Looking back, that's a good thing; I could have gotten away with murder..... I tried gobbstoppers & jawbreakers per the advice of some of the pro's here, & can attest to the efficacy of both (though I think I prefer lawbreakers)...


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

never tried it myself but i know some people use gumballs and gobstoppers as safety ammo.


----------

